# Ford 4000 help identify



## mamo33 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello everybody,

I bought my first tractor a few days ago and need to help with identifying.
I found some numbers on engine block etc, but have no idea what does it tell me.
Can you please help me with identification?

Near transmition there was:
9D18
C7NN-7006 N

On engine block right side:
OA21
D5NN6015G
*D466807*

On engine block left side:
9E12B
T7018


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

your numbers don't seem to make sense(least to me).
check here..

```
http://www.tractorspares.ie/Ford-Tractor-Serial-Numbers.htm
```


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello mamo33,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

There is a flat spot just above and behind the starter on your tractor, with 3 sets of numbers stamped into the metal. Serial number, model number, and manufacture date. They may be obscured by dirt, grease, and paint. Clean them up, scrape and wirebrush if necessary.

There may be a sticker under the hood with this same information.

Post these numbers and someone here can identify your tractor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The D5NN6015G engine is a 201 cubic inch 3 cylinder which indicates the tractor is a model 4600 (if the engine hasn't been swapped from another tractor). 

I have this same engine in my "super mutt" Ford 3600. It doesn't belong in a 3600 but its there!

Post the numbers as requested above. I suspect this is a European model ford. Sometimes they are difficult to identify.


----------

